# Anleitung(DE) für HP ProCurve 2524



## crossed hijacker (7. August 2004)

Hi,

Wir haben schon mehrere Lanparty´s (50 bis 100 Leute) gemacht, doch diesmal haben wir uns ein paar Switches gekauft (HP ProCurve 2524), doch leider ist die Anleitung (ca 600 Seiten) komplett in Englisch. Unser Problem ist das wir diese Anleitung nicht komplett verstehen. Auch auf Anfrage bei HP hies es es gibt keine deutsche Version der Anleitung. 

So und jetzt die Frage:
Weiß jemand von euch wo wir vielleicht eine übersetzte Version herbekommen?

Danke


----------

